# What makes a Milestone?



## Janx (Sep 25, 2013)

An interesting anecdote on black belts.

According to lore, in the lands where karate was first developed (china, korea, japan), a student was only given one belt.  A white one.

And they never washed it.

So as they trained (intensely as a full time job, rather than twice a week after work) it would get dirty.

By the time one had mastered the art, the belt was so dirty it was black.


When martial arts were brought to the United States (and there was a huge karate craze, even Elvis got into it), Americans didn't like the fuzzy "when am I going to be recognized as better" system.  So the multi-color belt system was devised to provide a regimented progression of students that appealed to the American sense of knowing where you were in the pecking order.

In any event, though the color progression varies by school, your daughter has obviously trained hard and advanced through several ranks to get to purple, so congratulations are in order.


----------



## Greg K (Sep 26, 2013)

Janx said:


> When martial arts were brought to the United States (and there was a huge karate craze, even Elvis got into it), Americans didn't like the fuzzy "when am I going to be recognized as better" system.  So the multi-color belt system was devised to provide a regimented progression of students that appealed to the American sense of knowing where you were in the pecking order.




The colored belt system goes farther back than the introduction of Karate to the U.S.. The white belt and black belt were introduced by the founder of Judo in the late 19th century. Brown (adult)/Purple (for non adults) was added next. 

The additional colored belts  were first introduced in the 1930's when Judo was introduced to Europe as an incentive for Western students.  

The belt system was then adopted into other Japanese styles.  Shotokan Karate's founder is thought to be the first to adopt it. Through him,  it made it's way to Tae Kwon Do, because many of the original kwans that later be united under Tae Kwon Do were founded by people with training in Shotokan and/or Judo during the Japanese Occupation.

Other styles would see the popularity and success of the belt system and start adopting it.


----------



## Jhaelen (Sep 26, 2013)

Rel said:


> How often do you take an Extended Rest?



Never - I can rest when I'm dead!


Rel said:


> What have you recently celebrated?



The laying of the cornerstone of my new home.


Rel said:


> What milestones are on your horizon?



Moving in


----------



## delericho (Sep 26, 2013)

Rel said:


> What milestones are on your horizon? What have you recently celebrated?




I passed 25 years playing D&D at the start of this month.



> How often do you take an Extended Rest?




Every night, if I can. Though even an Extended Rest (that is, a full night's sleep) doesn't get me back to 100% - that generally requires several more days away from the office.


----------



## Janx (Sep 26, 2013)

Greg K said:


> The colored belt system goes farther back than the introduction of Karate to the U.S.. The white belt and black belt were introduced by the founder of Judo in the late 19th century. Brown (adult)/Purple (for non adults) was added next.
> 
> The additional colored belts  were first introduced in the 1930's when Judo was introduced to Europe as an incentive for Western students.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the extra info!

I'd heard the basic premise from multiple masters under different styles, and the dirty belt story, but little historical detail.

Let's hope that counts as a milestone.


----------

